# Verification platinum?



## tvphongdinh (Aug 21, 2011)

I suspect a bit of metal is platinum. To test it, how do I do? My knowledge is not much, please help. Thanks a lot :idea:


----------



## Palladium (Aug 21, 2011)

I think more people should read this than does. Every one recommends to read Hoke’s other book but no one makes reference to this one. Just thinking out load. :arrow:


----------



## tvphongdinh (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## Shor (Aug 21, 2011)

Check out the other links in his sig line for more information also or use the search bar located in the top corner. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Stimpcat (Jul 3, 2012)

Palladium said:


> I think more people should read this than does. Every one recommends to read Hoke’s other book but no one makes reference to this one. Just thinking out load. :arrow:




OH MY MY AFTER 36 hours straight reading /playing/reading/searching THANK U SIR FOR THE DOCUMENT


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 3, 2012)

Stimpcat,
Welcome to the forum! 

If you thought Hoke's book on testing was something, wait till you read her work on Refining Precious Metal Waste! Here's a direct download
C.M. Hoke. If you learn what Ms. Hoke teaches, it will serve you well.

I also highly suggest the Guided Tour put together by LazerSteve. It will introduce you to the forum and provide most of the essential knowledge you'll need to get started.

Then, if you have questions or get stuck on something, just ask and someone will be there to help!

Welcome and good luck,
Dave


----------



## Palladium (Jul 3, 2012)

Stimpcat said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> > I think more people should read this than does. Every one recommends to read Hoke’s other book but no one makes reference to this one. Just thinking out load. :arrow:
> ...




Your welcome!


----------



## kadriver (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow - I just stumbled across this - a great source for testing metals - especially platinum.

Thanks again!

kadriver


----------



## BAMGOLD (Jul 9, 2012)

Is it me or is Tinyurl down? (Been down for me for atleast a week..)


Also BBcode goes a long way to tiding up signature.. ex. This is bbcode < Notice it doesn't who a website address, but wording, of whatever I want...

---

[XXXurl=http://www.bbcode.org/]This is bbcode[/url] 

Take out XXX at the beginning.


----------

